
Ask HN: How do you find a software development company for your startup idea? - atlascode
I&#x27;m looking at getting an MVP built for a startup idea, but I&#x27;m a non-technical founder, so I want to hire a software development company to build it, but I don&#x27;t know how I go about finding the right company for the job, for example do I look for companies that specifically build MVPs?<p>Any help or advice greatly appreciated.
======
iamNumber4
you don't hire a company, you build a team. you bring on a lead developer as a
CTO and part founder, then you build overtime a development team to build your
idea. Otherwise you are going to waste money, because once your company gets
going you'll have to try to find people that will work with the MVP that was
bought instead of built. also VC or Angel investors are going to see the fact
you don't have a Development team in-house as a red flag and a risk.

Your also taking a huge risk by hiring out the development to a development
house as that you won't know what kind of quality you'll get. You won't know
if the development language is the right one for the job, if it was developed
in a manner that features can be added later by your team once you have a
team, etc... You might have to do a complete re-write later, which can sink a
startup.

Figure out how much stock you can afford/willing to give to a partner, if you
can pay a salary now that's a bonus. Look at your current connections, I'm
sure you can find someone. I'm assuming you can as that you want to hire a
development company. You might want to just figure out what you can pay now,
and hire a lead developer if you can not find someone in you inner circle
already. put together a offer, X a year to start, plus Y% Equity, etc...

------
PaulHoule
I'd need a lot more information about what you want to build and what your
context is to give you real help.

Click on my HN profile link and I'd be glad to talk about this offline.

------
sharemywin
have you played around with any of these:

[https://www.process.st/mvp-app/](https://www.process.st/mvp-app/)

------
sharemywin
toptal - higher price/quality

upwork - get just about anything done. would break it up into smaller pieces.

fiverr for smaller things

